# Stream Part 1, 2 and 3



## Stream (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I have been working on this story for four years and I am trying my best to make it an amazing epic.
It stars Stream omatrick feadgecat, Sara hivemen joon and Zero. I have to talk to my friend about what his 
full name should be since it's his character. But yeah I don't want to tell anyone too much about the story until it is finished. I don't know about you guys but I am really exited about this adventure so if you guys wanna talk about this more I will tell you guys some information about the story more and more if want me to ?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 9, 2016)

please delete your other two threads.


----------

